# [conseil]Portable dual-core : intel ou amd? Et plus encore!

## Temet

Bonjour,

Je projette depuis pas mal de temps d'acheter un portable à mon retour en France (8 jours!!!).

Jusqu'à présent, étant profane dans le domaine, je m'étais trouvé un MSI assez sympa, mais Pentium-M, pensant que les dual core c'était encore super chéros pour les portables.

Pis en fait, j'ai vu divers portables plus qu'accessibles avec dual core. Mon choix est assez réduit du fait que je veux absolument une carte nvidia (on choisit le moindre mal on va dire).

Bref, j'ai vu des ASUS sympas... mais y en a avec du Turion et d'autres avec du Core Duo.

Si vous avez des connaissances ou de l'expérience, j'aimerais que vous m'éclairiez un peu.

ASUS, c'est plutot cool ou pas pour Linux en général niveau compatiblité?

Les core duo sont étiquetés "centrino", ce qui est en principe bien supporté au niveau du wifi, ce que j'en ai lu.

Si les perfs sont grosso merdo pareilles, lequel chauffe le moins (en principe)? Et niveau consommation?

Je vous remercie par avance de votre participation.Last edited by Temet on Thu Jul 13, 2006 7:21 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## kwenspc

Intel reste le "meilleur" pour les portables. 

Ça chauffe moins, consomme moins (il y a en moyenne un facteur 2 en autonomie contre les turion) et la réactivité est trés bonne.

Leur architecture pentium-M est un trés bon produit. On ne peut pas en dire autant de la gamme desktop ou serveur ...   :Neutral: 

Bon par contre le prix est un poil plus cher.

Ceux que je connais qui ont un Acer ou un Asus en sont trés content. Le seul problème qu'on peut trouver se situe au niveau de l'ACPI et ces deux marques ne sont pas les "pires" donc je pense que tu peus y aller sans trop de soucis.

Autres conseils:

  - MSI semble avoir quelques problèmes de design d'espace, genre avec une nvidia ou un turion la température semle moins bien dissipée et ça peut aller jusqu'à causer des arrêt brutals de la machine

  - Renseignes toi sur la capacité de la batterie, généralement les constructeurs proposent différentes capacités mais les revendeurs vendent toujours la moins bonne. Ce qui bien sûr joue beaucoup sur l'autonomie... (je parle de la capacité em mAh, le nombre de cellules dans la batterie joue là dessus, à vérifier donc)

[edit] J'oubliais : ce que tu vas gagner en autonomie avec un intel et une bonne batterie, ça sera bouffé par la nvidia  :Wink:  . Les ATI consomment beaucoup moins, et leur drivers commencent à devenir interessant je trouve. Perso je tirerais pas un trait sur les Ati, sauf sur les 9700 ou X700 qui souffrent d'un support assez spéciale à ce qui semblerait. Pour le reste c'est ok [/edit]

----------

## Temet

Merci beaucoup!!!

Oui je sais pour l'autonomie et la nvidia ... bah on peut pas tout avoir!  :Wink: 

Par contre, tu me dis que le pentium-M est un très bon produit... certes mais un Core-Duo c'est mieux non??

----------

## kwenspc

Un Core-Duo il me semble que c'est juste un pentium-M dual core (sauf erreur de ma part, corrigez moi si je me plante)   :Smile:  donc c'est forcément mieux oui.

Par contre ça doit un tantinet faire baisser l'autonomie, ce qui est logique.

Les 15watts sont les plus interéssants je pense  :Smile: 

http://www.intel.com/products/processor/coreduo/specs.htm

----------

## Temet

Surtout pour compiler une Gentoo !!! ^^

Si en plus je fais du distcc avec mon desktop, va me faire du -O7 ça ^^

----------

## Temet

Je me permets : http://www.ldlc.com/fiche/PB00039437.html

Il a l'air sympa non? ^^

----------

## kwenspc

pas mal en effet

mais essais d'avoir, dans ce cas, une batterie 8 cellules qui est à 71Wh  au lieu de 31 pour le 4 cellules (ce qui veut dire que le 4celulles tu dois avoir à peine 1h d'autonomie avec...)

cf --> http://www.asus.com/products4.aspx?modelmenu=2&model=1036&l1=5&l2=24&l3=134

Au pire tu peus toujours en acheter une deuxième de batterie (toujours 8 cellules), c'est cher mais du coup tu auras réelement une bonne autonomie ^^

----------

## bong

Voila sur quoi je suis en train de baver en ce moment et qui va finir par me faire craquer:

Fujitsu Siemens Amilo Si 1520-PR23006

et voila un topic avec des retour d'experience (pas linux, c'est tout ce que j'ai trouvé).

----------

## kwenspc

mouais, j'ai eu de mauvais retour d'experience avec les fujistu-siemens qui ont du mal passé 1 an...

celui ci n'a qu'une batterie 6 cellules...ça va pas trés loin em autonomie j'imagine. 

la CG n'en parlons pas, c'est comme si il n'y en avait pas ^^

----------

## At0m3

Euh, et pour la carte graphique, un intel GMA 950 peut être sympa si tu fais pas de nouveaux jeux. Il est supporté nativement par linux (enfin je crois), et supporte l'accélération 3D etc... avec en plus des bonnes performances (je crois avoir entendu qu'il valait une radeon 9700, mais je sais plus qui a dit ça, si c'est un maceux, vaut mieux pas écouter  :Very Happy:  )

Je suis moi aussi interesser par des portables, mais sans windows xp. J'ai trouvé ce site très interessant : http://www.transtec.fr mais ils fournissent windows xp...

Donc je vais voir dans un magasin de ma région qui va assembler des portables d'ici 15 jours. Donc j'aurais un portable sur mersure, et sans étiquette ni windows xp !!!  :Razz: Last edited by At0m3 on Thu Jul 06, 2006 11:41 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## -KuRGaN-

Personnelement, j'ai un intel centrino dual core et je dois dire que ça tourne relativement pas mal. Je n'ai pas testé l'équivalent chez AMD mais ce Intel me convient très bien (puissance, économie d'énergie) et pourtat je suis un fervant utilisateur d'AMD.

Pour info, mov portable est un Dell inspiron 6400 avec la carte graphisue intel mobile.

----------

## CryoGen

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> mouais, j'ai eu de mauvais retour d'experience avec les fujistu-siemens qui ont du mal passé 1 an...
> 
> celui ci n'a qu'une batterie 6 cellules...ça va pas trés loin em autonomie j'imagine. 
> 
> la CG n'en parlons pas, c'est comme si il n'y en avait pas ^^

 

+1

Ecran qui deconne (mauvais contact retro eclairage), surchauffe provoquant des court-circuits ... j'aime pas trop les fujitsu-siemens  :Very Happy:  , Quand je l'ai reparer, on a du gratter les pistes pour que le portable veuille bien s'allumer et ensuite trouver un bon angle pour que le retro eclairage reste allumé XD

----------

## bong

Oui ben rien n'est fait pour l'instant   :Smile: 

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> mouais, j'ai eu de mauvais retour d'experience avec les fujistu-siemens qui ont du mal passé 1 an...
> 
> celui ci n'a qu'une batterie 6 cellules...ça va pas trés loin em autonomie j'imagine. 
> 
> la CG n'en parlons pas, c'est comme si il n'y en avait pas ^^

 

Pour la batterie, je sais pas quoi dire mais sir le topic que j'indique, les mecs parlent d'une autonomie >3h ce qui est assez honorable pour 6 cellules non?

Enfin, je ne joue jamais alors un chip intel, c'est plus que suffisant.

----------

## kwenspc

 *bong wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Pour la batterie, je sais pas quoi dire mais sir le topic que j'indique, les mecs parlent d'une autonomie >3h ce qui est assez honorable pour 6 cellules non?
> 
> Enfin, je ne joue jamais alors un chip intel, c'est plus que suffisant.

 

+1, c'est vrai que c'est à tenir en compte pour l'acaht : a t on ou pas besoin d'un rendu 3D de ouf? (note: les i950 sont à des années lumières de la qualité d'une radeon 9700.)

>3h pour une 6cellules c'est en effet trés honorable mais là encore c'est parce que c'est une CG intel  :Wink:   (elles consomment vraiment rien)

Donc en effet le bon plan pour une meilleur autonomie c'est une bonne batterie, un cpu intel et un gpu intel. Surtout qu'elle utilise la mémoire vive du pc, donc ça consomme moins aussi.

Moi je sais qu'étant entre les deux je prendrais un cpu intel, la batterie la plus forte possible et une cg ati genre X600 voir à la limite une X800 (enfin dans ces gammes là, je ne connais pas leur équivalents dans les laptops).

----------

## loopx

AOpen fabrique un chassis pour portable, on peut donc le monter. J'ai achetté le miens ici : http://www.shscomputer.be

Il y a aussi des fournisseurs en france, mais ils ne doivent pas etre nombreux. Ce qui est bien, c'est qu'on peut le commander sans logiciel et on peut bénéficier d'une pré-install de windows + ubuntu   :Razz: 

Mais bon, je l'ai quand meme passer au formatage ...

EDIT: si je me souviens bien, ils commence (shs) à monter des portables dans des chasis AlienWare (heu, sais plus comment sa s'écrit, mais c'est des chasis de haute qualité, full design je suppose).

----------

## Temet

J'ai vu le fujitsu-siemens d'un pote, j'ai pas aimé.

Déjà je l'ai trouvé laid, et quand j'ai touché le touchpad j'ai retiré mon doitgt aussi sec, il était brulant! o_O'

----------

## anigel

Si je devais changer aujourd'hui mon portable, avec pour objectif un core-duo, je lorgnerais aussi du côté Apple. Leur matériel a toujours été un modèle d'intégration...

----------

## kwenspc

 *anigel wrote:*   

> Si je devais changer aujourd'hui mon portable, avec pour objectif un core-duo, je lorgnerais aussi du côté Apple. Leur matériel a toujours été un modèle d'intégration...

 

-1 

pour le prix je trouve l'intégration quelque peu foireuse, on a nettement mieux (intégration, performances et fiabilité) chez Sony Vaio, Toshiba, Lenovo ou Dell (oui oui même dell!).

apple a déjà eu pas mal  des problèmes, notamment avec avec les iBook : cartes mère des premières génération merdique (enormément de retour!)

batterie qui crame (littéralement!) etc... 

et je le redis : chez apple on paie le design, surement pas la qualité. (enfin beaucoup sont pas de mon avis mais à chaque fois les arguments qu'ils m'avancent sont d'ordre esthétique...)

Pour 1100 euros chez apple on a rien, nada. 512mo de ram (je considère que now le minimum c'est 1Go), un dd 60Go 5400rpm (no comment) etc... etc...

----------

## antoine_

Concernant le Core Duo : j'ai un TravelMate 3012 de Acer. Le Core Duo marche très bien. Avec une batterie 6 cellules j'ai un peu plus de 3h d'autonomie. Pour le wifi, pour tous les dual core il faut prendre les pilotes ipw3945 qui viennent de sortir.  Je ne les ai pas encore fait marcher, mais en ce moment je suis en déménagement, donc je n'ai plus Internet et je n'ai pas pu m'en occuper. Pour l'ACPI j'ai dû réparer mes tables.

Concernant ATI : sur mon fixe j'ai un ATI 9200 qui marche très bien ma foi. Je fais dual screen avec. Il est sous Fedora et j'ai utilisé les pilotes fournis par livna.

----------

## Anthyme

jte conseillerai bien un mac mais c'est cher ...

----------

## At0m3

Et puis c'est la merde d'installer linux sous les nouveaux macs apparement, à cause de l'EFI etc...

----------

## kwenspc

 *Anthyme wrote:*   

> jte conseillerai bien un mac mais c'est cher ...

 

naaaan, "ne pas conseiller mac", "ne pas conseiller mac", "ne pas ...

et des hommes en blanc m'ebarquèrent pour l'asile.   :Arrow:  []

----------

## Temet

Avec ce qu'ils ont fait pour la DADVSI, je préfère utiliser Windows qu'acheter un Mac!!! (pis en plus je suis un fervant anti-iPod lol)

Sinon, questions cons qui viennent quand je dors : le core duo, c'est du i686???

Pour portage, on a la droit à une synchro par jour ... et maintenant que je vais avoir deux PC sur la même IP, je fais quoi o_O' ?

----------

## kwenspc

 *Temet wrote:*   

> Avec ce qu'ils ont fait pour la DADVSI, je préfère utiliser Windows qu'acheter un Mac!!! (pis en plus je suis un fervant anti-iPod lol)
> 
> 

 

Un qui me comprend, enfin!!! snifff   :Very Happy:  (quoique que si j'avais le choix entre windows et mac ça serait : aucun!)

----------

## Temet

Oui mais je ne ferai aucun des deux ^^

Par contre, si t'avais aussi pu répondre aux 2 questions, ça aurait sympa  :Wink: 

----------

## geekounet

 *Temet wrote:*   

> Sinon, questions cons qui viennent quand je dors : le core duo, c'est du i686???
> 
> Pour portage, on a la droit à une synchro par jour ... et maintenant que je vais avoir deux PC sur la même IP, je fais quoi o_O' ?

 

Ben oui le core duo, ça reste du intel.

Et on le droit à 5 synchro par jour sur le même serveur par jour (et oui j'ai testé  :Laughing:  mais sans le faire exprès, c'est le serveur qui déconnait, il m'envoyait rien  :Razz: ). Et donc quant t'as dépassé ton quota que un serveur, tu passe à un autre automatiquement. Mais le mieux, c'est de te faire un miroir rsync local, je fais ça pour mes 3 Gentoo. C'est assez simple, le howto est ici.  :Smile: 

----------

## Il turisto

 *Temet wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Pour portage, on a la droit à une synchro par jour ... et maintenant que je vais avoir deux PC sur la même IP, je fais quoi o_O' ?

 

Tu peux syncer y'a pas de probs. Tu peux même syncer 2 fois le même pc tu ne seras pas banni.

Seulement la gentoonetiquette conseille de ne le faire qu'une fois pour ne pas pourrir la bande passante.

Aussi si tu veux être quelqu'un de très respectueux tu installes un serveur rsync sur une de tes 2 machines et tu sync la 1ère sur le net et la seconde sur la première.

Sinon ben tu sync les 2 sur le net et t'auras pas de probs ...

----------

## Temet

Merci  :Wink: 

----------

## PabOu

il y a aussi moyen de partager le répertoire /usr/portage en réseau... ca évite de faire une deuxième sync (perte de temps), et à avoir deux fois l'arbre (perte d'espace disque)

----------

## Temet

Oui mais non, je préfère avoir deux fois l'arbre.

Par contre si quelqu'un me dit qu'il connait un portable du même ordre de prix avec une conf similaire ... et avec l'ACPI qui rulez, pas de pb  :Wink: 

----------

## Temet

Erf, grosse tuile : y a pas networkmanager dans portage :/

Pas bon ça ...

----------

## kwenspc

au delà de la question "autonomie", je trouve ce portable pas cher pour la performance qu'il est censé délivré :  http://www.ldlc.com/fiche/PB00039760.html

Après cependant faut se renseigner si il ne chauffe pas trop etc...

----------

## Temet

C'est sympa mais tu me chantes les louanges d'Intel et tu me proposes un AMD?? LOL

Il est ptet un peu trop costaud ... pas besoin (encore) de 2 Go de RAM o_O', c'est un portable, pas un serveur!

Pour le Q077H, j'ai vu une batterie 8 Cells avec une autonomie annoncée de 4 heures.

J'essayerai de l'acheter en magasin, c'est un peu plus cher mais si y a un bleme, j'ai quelqu'un vers qui me tourner ... en face à face.

PS : 1m86, 85 kg  :Wink:  ... je ne suis pas portable, et pas toujours supportable! ^^

----------

## kwenspc

Je chante les louanges d'Intel pour l'autonomie avant tout et pour la puissance lorsqu'on la compare à à un Turion ou Sempron.

Mais il est vrai que pour le X2 en portable je n'ai pas de comparatif, seulement ce pc est proposé avec une bonne carte graphique, 2Go de ram et 120 go de disaue. je trouve ça pas mal pour le prix.

Cela dit, j'aime que mon portable ait une bonne autonomie et je pense que ce portable avec un amd X2 est pas fait du tout pour en avoir justement.

----------

## titoucha

Si ton achat peut être différer de quelques semaines je pense qu'il va vraiment y avoir de bonnes affaires à faire autant chez AMD que chez Intel sur les "vieux" processeurs avec la sortie des core 2 duo, il y a déjà une amorce de chute de prix, AMD annonce même du 50% sur certains modèles.

En bref la guerre n'est pas encore commencée mais elle va être féroce et les prix vont s'en resentir.

----------

## Temet

Erf non, peux pas trop attendre :/

----------

## xaviermiller

Surtout qu'il faudra attendre encore quelques semaines de plus pour que les fournisseurs baissent le prix de leurs configurations (le feront-ils ? ou changeront-ils d'autres composants ?)

----------

## titoucha

Je pense au contraire que ça va aller très vite car certains processeurs (AMD) ont déjà baissé de prix avant la date prévue par la maison mère, bon maintenant c'est vrai que pour les portables on est vraiment beaucoup plus dépendants des constructeurs/assembleurs, mais je pense que certains vont vouloir brader leur anciens modèles pour faire de la place aux nouveaux modèles à base de core 2 duo.

Quand je vois sur les différents sites sur le hardware l'arrivée des cores 2duo est l'arrivée DU processeur de l'année et il me semble que pas mal de personnes ont différé leur achat dans l'attente de ce Cpu, pour moi (et aussi pas mal d'analystes   :Wink:  ) il ne peut que y avoir une guerre des prix et donc de bonne affaire à faire.

----------

## Temet

Oui mais la politique de l'attente, ça ne finit jamais!

Quoi qu'il arrive, tu pourras toujours dire : si t'attends x temps, t'auras ça ...   :Confused: 

Pis déjà, le Core Duo il n'est quand même pas si vieux!  :Wink: 

----------

## titoucha

C'est ce que je te dis il va y avoir de bonnes affaires sur le core duo pas sur les nouveaux.

----------

## Temet

Dites, c'est encore moi qui fait chier avec mes questions.

Donc le Core Duo, je pars du principe que (vu son nom), c'est un Dual Core... en mattant les CFLAGS conseillés pour un Core Duo sur le wiki Gentoo, je vois "-O2" ... 

Y a un truc que je ne pipe pas: le Dual Core est censé parallèliser tout le bordel, ça ne devrait pas être du "-O4" ou un truc dans le style????????

Et le wifi, vu que y a pas network manager chez Gentoo ... ca marche comment?

----------

## kwenspc

tu mélanges avec les options à make   :Smile: 

-O2  c'est un niveau d'optimisation et par défaut il est tout le temps à cette valeur dans gentoo. à chacun de le modifier ou non. Tu peut mettre -Os pour la taille, -O3 pour optimiser  encore plus etc...

alors en effet le core duo est un dual cpu, donc -> support SMP dans le noyau et pour le MAKEOPTIONS tu peus mettre -j4  ou -j5  (c'est sujet à discussion toujours cette option)

----------

## Temet

Erf, désolé, m'a gourru :/

Merci encore!

----------

## anigel

Avec beaucoup de retard (très occupé irl), je reviens sur ce sujet, et je dépile à l'envers (les dernières questions seront traitées en premier ^^).

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> -O2  c'est un niveau d'optimisation et par défaut il est tout le temps à cette valeur dans gentoo. à chacun de le modifier ou non. Tu peut mettre -Os pour la taille, -O3 pour optimiser  encore plus etc...
> 
> alors en effet le core duo est un dual cpu, donc -> support SMP dans le noyau et pour le MAKEOPTIONS tu peus mettre -j4  ou -j5  (c'est sujet à discussion toujours cette option)

 

Côté optimisation pour les dual-core, effectivement il ne faut pas confondre le niveau d'optimisation du compilateur (option -O), avec le nombre de jobs lancés simultanéments (option -j, souvent 2 * nombre_de_cpu + 1).

Pour l'optimisation, j'utilise -Os, pour plusieurs raisons : d'abord parceque -Os, c'est exactement identique à -O2 (man gcc)en terme d'optimisations de code, et ensuite, parceque ça produit des binaires plus petits. Et dans le cas de disques pas forcément hyper rapides, c'est sensiblement plus agréable à utiliser.

Pour le nombre de jobs, effectivement, c'est souvent sujet à discussions. J'ai trouvé récemment une page (en allemand, je n'arrive pas à remettre la main dessus), qui expliquait le pourquoi de ce précepte. Synthétiquement, c'est simple : quand on a plusieurs cpu à disposition, on peut souvent paralléliser certaines tâches de compilation (le Makefile se chargeant de définir l'ordre de compilation). Et dans ce cas, il faut obligatoirement, qu'un processus "maître" se charge de l'ordonnancement de ces tâches (c'est le +1 de la formule). Et, à côté, on peut ajouter, en règle générale, 2 * le nombre de cpu disponibles, car tous les processeurs modernes ont des pipelines assez long pour supporter ce nombre de process sans en souffrir. Au-delà, ça peut rester efficace, mais il faut un code optimisé pour (genre beaucoup de threads différents, et non inter-dépendants), et un processeur avec un pipeline très long (genre prescott). Expérimentalement, c'est la formule 2 * nombre_de_cpu + 1 qui a donné les meilleurs résultats en toutes circonstances.

 *pierreg wrote:*   

> Et on le droit à 5 synchro par jour sur le même serveur par jour (et oui j'ai testé  mais sans le faire exprès, c'est le serveur qui déconnait, il m'envoyait rien ). Et donc quant t'as dépassé ton quota que un serveur, tu passe à un autre automatiquement. Mais le mieux, c'est de te faire un miroir rsync local, je fais ça pour mes 3 Gentoo. C'est assez simple, le howto est ici. 

 

C'est la répartition de charge, qui fait qu'on passe à un autre serveur, sauf si l'admin a prévu de tenir à jour une liste d'ip, avec des bans temporaires. Mais comme ça a été dit, attention à ne pas en abuser !!! 1 sync par jour, c'est déjà bien suffisant, sauf si votre plaisir consiste à regarder défiler les lignes de code, ou si vous attendez un bugfix urgent. La bande passante coûte cher, très cher ! Et ce sont souvent des organismes publics qui fournissent gracieusement ces miroirs, attention donc à respecter les règles de bon usage des miroirs, afin que la qualité de service ne se dégrade pas. C'est, en quelque sorte, un simple comportement citoyen  :Wink:  !

A ce propos, et pour optimiser notre consommation de BP, il faut signaler que nous disposons depuis un bon moment déjà, d'un miroir "officiel" européen, qui redirige vos requêtes rsync vers d'autres, moins chargés. Ajoutez simplement ceci à votre /etc/make.conf :

```
SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"
```

 *Temet wrote:*   

> Avec ce qu'ils ont fait pour la DADVSI, je préfère utiliser Windows qu'acheter un Mac!!! (pis en plus je suis un fervant anti-iPod lol)

 

Ahhh, les rouages de l'économie sont si complexes... Les plus vieux ici se souviendront des problèmes financiers d'Apple il y a quelques années, qui avaient remis en question l'existence même de l'entreprise (c'était avant le retour de Jobs aux commandes). Devinez qui a mis des sous dans la firme de Cupertino, pour éviter de se retrouver en situation monopolistique ?

 *At0m3 wrote:*   

> Et puis c'est la merde d'installer linux sous les nouveaux macs apparement, à cause de l'EFI etc...

 

Le support préliminaire de l'EFI est déjà dans les noyaux depuis le 2.6.15 (ou 16, j'ai un doute). C'est pas parfait, mais ça marche. A noter que Gentoo a été la première distrib à emménager avec succès sur un macintel. Et, de toute façon, c'est l'avenir, donc pas trop de questions à se poser : à la sortie de Vista, je ne donne pas cher de nos vieux BIOS...

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> pour le prix je trouve l'intégration quelque peu foireuse, on a nettement mieux (intégration, performances et fiabilité) chez Sony Vaio, Toshiba, Lenovo ou Dell (oui oui même dell!).
> 
> apple a déjà eu pas mal  des problèmes, notamment avec avec les iBook : cartes mère des premières génération merdique (enormément de retour!)
> 
> batterie qui crame (littéralement!) etc... 

 

Expérience à l'appui : Sony = SAV de merde (désolé, je ne vois pas d'autre mot), matériel fragile, et designé trop vite (mettre le cpu contre le HD, c'est top en hiver pour qu'ils se tiennent chaud, mais en été....). 3 portables SONY achetés = 7 retours SAV, c'est un signe ! Par contre, ils sont beaux, avec des écrans brillants.

Quand je parlais d'intégration, je parlais plutôt du design interne de leurs machines, de leur capacité à positionner les composants au mieux, pour un montage propre, dans un espace / poids aussi réduit que possible. Il est probable qu'ils aient, comme d'autres constructeurs, des soucis techniques avec certaines séries, mais globalement, la qualité reste largement au rendez-vous, avec bien peu de retours SAV. Et dans tous les cas, un service de qualité (rapidité, propreté du travail, etc). Mais bien entendu, je ne nie pas la réalité de problèmes techniques de temps en temps, c'est même plutôt normal, quand on vends autant de machines.

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> Pour 1100 euros chez apple on a rien, nada. 512mo de ram (je considère que now le minimum c'est 1Go), un dd 60Go 5400rpm (no comment) etc... etc...

 

A remettre en perspective avec les besoins du système d'Apple (sur un PC équipé de XP, 512 Mo, c'est le minimum pour un système bureautique, 1Go pour du jeu). OSX est un système type BSD, dont la consommation mémoire est plutôt bien gérée (j'ai un vieil ibook 600 Mhz avec 384 Mo, qui tourne comme une horloge). 3H30 d'autonomie, pour une machine très ancienne, pas si pire... Et côté disque, n'oublions pas non plus que du disque 7200 tpm consomme environ 10% de plus qu'un disque 5400 tpm, lui-même consommant environ 15% de plus qu'un disque 4200 tpm. Bref, l'équation doit en permanence être équilibrée au mieux, dans la monde de la mobilité. Et les choix d'Apple sont loin d'être si mauvais, à mon avis.

Mais, comme je le disais plus haut... Si je devais changer aujourd'hui mon portable, avec pour objectif un core-duo, je lorgnerais aussi du côté Apple.

 :Wink: 

----------

## Temet

C'est marrant comme, malgré une réponse super longue, on a encore évité ma question sur le "network manager".

T'inquiètes pour la synchro. Déjà le mirroir européen, c'est celui que j'ai et ensuite, la manip rsync pour partager portage est simple et me convient très bien!  :Wink: 

----------

## anigel

 *Temet wrote:*   

> C'est marrant comme, malgré une réponse super longue, on a encore évité ma question sur le "network manager".

 

 :Question:  Pour être tout à fait précis, je n'évite pas la question, je n'y répond pas, tout simplement. Une petite recherche sur le net pourra te renseigner bien mieux qu'un long exposé de ma part, qui serait de toute façon incomplet, puisque, si j'ai bien tout suivi, nous ne savons toujours pas quel type de carte wifi tu vas avoir ?

----------

## Temet

C'est pas le driver. A priori c'est centrino donc pas de pb.

Le network manager c'est le truc (enfin je crois, j'ai pas encore de bestiole avec du wifi) qui te dit :

"Eh patate, je viens de trouver un réseau pas protégé (pas forcément du piratage), tu veux l'utiliser?"

ou

"Eh patate, je viens de trouver un réseau avec une protec, t'as les clés?".

Enfin un truc du genre quoi, le wifi-qui-prend-pas-la-tête quoi ^^

EDIT : ce truc là quoi > http://en.opensuse.org/Projects/KNetworkManager

----------

## At0m3

il y a kwifimanager sous kde, je crois qu'il faut mettre un wifi dans la variable USE pour qu'il soit inclu dans le paquet kdenetwork-meta. Enfin, je sais plus trop, mais je crois que ce paquet est ce que tu voulais en tout cas  :Razz: 

----------

## Dominique_71

Intel a plusieurs fabriques en Israël. Déjà sur le principe il est difficile de comprendre objectivement comment un si petit pays décentré par rapport à leurs centres d'activité peut abriter le plus grand complexe Intel en dehors des USA. Ensuite, une partie de ces usines sont implantées sur le Territoire palestinien illégalement occupé par Israël. Cela n'empêchent pas Intel de prétendre que ces usines sont en Israël. Intel participe ainsi directement à la colonisation sioniste de la Palestine.

En conséquence, je suis définitivement pour AMD, car tous ceux qui d'une manière ou d'une autre ne participent pas au boycott de l'apartheid israélien ne sont que des collabos.

----------

## Temet

Un peu hors de propos tout ça.

Si on suit ton raisonnement, tu peux tout boycotter. T'as plus qu'à élever des chèvres dans le Larzac et te nourrir avec leur produit.

De plus, AMD ne fait peut être pas mieux.

Enfin, je ne sais pas si tu es Suisse ou vis seulement en Suisse, mais si y a un pays qui se cogne royalement du reste du monde, c'est bien la Suisse (je n'ai pas dit qu'ils avaient tort).

EDIT : et sinon non, c'est pas kwifimanager, c'est un truc plus récent et "à ce qu'il parait" hachement mieux foutu.

----------

## kwenspc

Ça c'est du commentaire constructif   :Laughing: 

Bon vous avez compris les gens qui ont du intel (comme moi) : on est des collabos!

Bon allez, dans la même veine : IBM? c'était de mèche avec les nazis. Ceux qui utilisent IBM? collabos! (rétro-collabos d'ailleurs ^^)

Oh mais attends, AMD fait des ventes aussi en israël, ahma c'est aussi le *mal* donc. Ceux qui utilisent amd = collabos aussi! zou!

Amd fait aussi des affaire avec les chinois, t'as pas envis de dénoncer cette collaboration aussi Dominique_71? non? t'as pas envie?

C'est beau les amalguames   :Laughing: 

(Perso je savais pas qu'intel avait une fabrique là bas. Il est vrai que le choix est un peu louche, enfin comme d'habitude ce genre de boîte regarde son portefeuille et les opportunités que ça lui apportera. Sans doute une aide du gvt israëlien, plus l'accès aux savants israëliens. Je ne pense pas que ça soit si politique que ça, mais avec les ricains on peut s'attendre à tout.).

----------

## Dominique_71

Si je regarde ici, je trouve Intel, IBM et bien d'autres firmes ricaines d'informatique, mais pas AMD.

----------

## kwenspc

C'est bien ce que je dis c'est n'importe quoi  :Smile: 

Essais de te monter un pc ne possédant aucuns composants venant d'une de ces companies listées... on va rigoler. (eh ouais, par le cpu c'est bien gentil mais sans tout les autres petits composants qui trainent partout il sert à rien)

allez, allez, assex trollé revenons au sujet principal  :Laughing: 

----------

## Dominique_71

Il est toujours possible de limiter les dégats. Et celui qui n'essaie pas n'est sur que d'une chose: de ne rien avoir. Les agissement d'Israël sont un crime contre tout un peuple, et cela mérite de soutenir ce peuple et de sanctionner Israël. Et ce n'est pas parce que les économistes ne regardent que le profit à court terme qu'il faut être aussi égoïste qu'eux.

----------

## Dominique_71

Le sujet principal est de choisir entre Intel et AMD. J'estime être en plein dans ce sujet.

----------

## kwenspc

 *Dominique_71 wrote:*   

> Il est toujours possible de limiter les dégats. Et celui qui n'essaie pas n'est sur que d'une chose: de ne rien avoir. Les agissement d'Israël sont un crime contre tout un peuple, et cela mérite de soutenir ce peuple et de sanctionner Israël. Et ce n'est pas parce que les économistes ne regardent que le profit à court terme qu'il faut être aussi égoïste qu'eux.

 

Moi je suis en tout cas sûr d'une chose : tu limites le problème de manière éffarante. Enfin bref, j'arrête de parler de ça, sinon un modo va fermer le topic et ça aiderait pas Temet.  :Smile: 

----------

## Temet

Temet il en ouvrirait un autre ...

EDIT : et le choix était niveau perf. Y a que ATI dont je ne veux pas car ça fait des années que je crache dessus ... alors même si un jour ils sortent une carte ultime, je ne suis plus crédible si j'achète. Y a qu'avec un driver opensource (et performant) que je dirais "Vive ATI" et que je cracherais sur Nvidia (même si le driver il n'est pas source ouverte, il est moins pire ...)Last edited by Temet on Wed Jul 12, 2006 12:34 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## yoyo

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> Enfin bref, j'arrête de parler de ça, sinon un modo va fermer le topic et ça aiderait pas Temet. 

 Ouaips !

EDIT : le sujet porte sur les portables, et d'après les réponses données, le cpu est loin d'être le seul critère important.

----------

## Dominique_71

La technologie et les sciences, dont la science économique, sont des moyens pour parvenir à un monde meilleur. Acheter un produit revient à soutenir l'entreprise qui le fabrique. Et ce n'est pas en soutenant une initiative comme celle d'Intel dans le Territoire occupé ilégalement par Israël que nous construirons un monde meilleur pour nos enfants, bien au contraire.

----------

## Dominique_71

ça y'est, comme je ne tient pas de propos anti-sionistes, les collabos me menacent!

----------

## Temet

T'ain c'est pas un sujet politique!

Si tu veux causer politique, ouvre un thread [off] et laisse celui là vivre et mourir de sa belle mort boudiou!  :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## yoyo

 *Dominique_71 wrote:*   

> ça y'est, comme je ne tient pas de propos anti-sionistes, les collabos me menacent!

 J'espère vraiment que c'est du second degrés !! Parce que je n'estime avoir menacé personne pour le moment !!

Et le seul perdant dans l'histoire sera temet.

----------

## Dominique_71

 *Temet wrote:*   

> T'ain c'est pas un sujet politique!
> 
> Si tu veux causer politique, ouvre un thread [off] et laisse celui là vivre et mourir de sa belle mort boudiou!   

 

Je ne sépare pas la politique du reste. Acheter, comme choisir un produit, sont des actes qui comportent une dimension politique importante. Cette dimension est présente non seulement en choisissant des logiciels libre, mais aussi lors de tout achat, car le fait d'acheter revient à soutenir l'entreprise dont nous achetons les produits. Si celle-ci commet des actes scandaleux, ils doivent être dénoncés comme tel afin que le consommateur puisse choisir en toute connaissance de cause.

Et contrairement à d'autres, je ne parle ici que d'Intel et AMD car c'est le sujet du thread.

----------

## Temet

Ouais bon laisse tomber yoyo, lock le topic ... tant pis.

Si j'étais vraiment peau de vache j'irais pourrir ton topic sur les BDD ... ce que je ne ferai pas.

EDIT : et me faire traiter de "collabo" ne me plait pas vraiment non plus des masses. On serait sur un terrain de foot je t'aurais bien fait un coup à la Zizou.

----------

## yoyo

 *Dominique_71 wrote:*   

> Je ne sépare pas la politique du reste. Acheter, comme choisir un produit, sont des actes qui comportent une dimension politique importante. Cette dimension est présente non seulement en choisissant des logiciels libre, mais aussi lors de tout achat, car le fait d'acheter revient à soutenir l'entreprise dont nous achetons les produits. Si celle-ci commet des actes scandaleux, ils doivent être dénoncés comme tel afin que le consommateur puisse choisir en toute connaissance de cause.

 Ici c'est un forum d'entraide _technique_; la géopolitique et l'économie n'y ont pas leur place, ou dans un sujet [OFF].

----------

## Dominique_71

Temet: ce n'était pas une attaque personelle, ceci d'autant plus que je sais bien que la plupart des gens ignorent cette pratique de certaines multinationales. Ceci dit, je ne rajouterai rien ici sur l'aspect politique de ce sujet.

Quand à -O3, je te le déconseille à moins de savoir ce que tu fais. -O3 peut produire du code erroné avec certains programmes qui utilisent des maths avancées. fftw par exemple remplace automatiquement -O3 par -O2, mais comme ce n'est pas le job des programmeurs de corriger les fautes des utilisateurs, il n'y a aucune garantie que tous les ebuild de tous programmes qui peuvent causer problème avec -O3 vont le remplacer par -O2. 

-O2 est conseillé par les programmeurs de gentoo car c'est le flag le mieux testé et qui comporte le moins de bug.

Si tu veux utiliser -O3, je te conseille de rajouter quelques CFLAGS: -fomit-frame-pointer -fforce-addr -fno-ident -ftracer -fweb et aussi CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS} -fvisibility-inlines-hidden" et LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--sort-common"

Cela te donne du code dont la vitesse d'exécution sera égale à -O2, sauf dans le cas du multimédia ou il sera parfois plus rapide (la seule raison valable d'utiliser -O3, à moins que j'en ignore ce qui est possible). Il sera aussi plus volumineux que -O2.

----------

## Temet

Comme me l'a souligné kwenspc, je me suis lamentablement gourru entre l'option "-O2" et la "make option" '-jN".

Mais merci tout de même de la précision.

D'autre part, je sais quel portable que je vais (essayer de) prendre : http://www.ldlc.com/fiche/PB00039437.html

Le reste des questions relève plus de mes angoisses sur l'installation de Gentoo sur le portable... car en fait, j'ai jamais eu de portable et je n'y connais rien du tout dans le domaine!  :Embarassed: 

----------

## Il turisto

De mon côté j'ai déjà installé gentoo sur des portables et cela se révèle assez facile.

Pas baucoup plus difficille qu'un serveur ou un pc de bureau.

----------

## palatin

A propos de NetworkManager, l'overlay gentopia disponible via l'utilitaire layman (très pratique d'ailleurs) propose un ebuild. 

Ca marche très bien, il faut juste s'assurer de recompiler pam avec USE="pam_login" et de faire la petite manip dans le README de pam au sujet de pam_login. Tout est expliqué lors de l'installation.

----------

## Temet

Cool! Merci  :Very Happy: 

Plus qu'à trouver un ebuild avec le frontend KDE! (knetworkmanager quoi)

EDIT : m'enfin je verrai en temps voulu  :Wink: 

----------

## Dominique_71

Quand je fais une première install de gentoo, je commence par installer une autre distro facile et rapide à installer (suse ou d'autres...) et je fait un chroot dans une console pour installer gentoo.

Cela te permet de voir avant d'installer gentoo si il n'y a pas de problème ainsi que les modules utilisés. Il faut quand même contrôler que ce soient les bons modules qui aient été chargé. J'ai déjà eu le cas d'un kernel de distributions qui chargeait deux modules différents pour le même hardware, cela n'empéchait pas le fonctionnement, sauf que jack et v4l plantaient souvent. 

La knoopix installation est aussi une bonne solution. Knoppix Installation

----------

## Temet

Tu fais comment pour les partitions?

Je compte juste me faire une swap et une /. J'ai jamais été partisant du /home dans son coin et encore moins des /boot et autres... pour un ordi rien que pour un seul user bien sur (moi quoi ^^).

Je pense que j'essayerai plutot la technique du liveCD, de claquer quelques lsmod et lspci et de les sauver sur mon desktop pour m'en inspirer lors le la compil du noyau (pas de genkernel pour moi  :Wink: ).

----------

## Il turisto

le simple livecd en ligne de commande te permet de svoir quel est ton matériel (lspci) et quels sont les modules chargés (lsmod).

----------

## Temet

Hum, bon, la webcam intégrée je pense que je peux m'assoir dessus, j'en ferai pas un drâme.

Le lecteur multicartes (truc que j'ai jamais touché de ma vie et je me demande bien si je m'en servirai un jour), ca marche comment (si ca marche)?

C'est genre un bête périph style CDROM donc rien à faire ou c'est encore une baston de driver?

Merci encore ^^

----------

## kwenspc

ça dépend, certains sont UMS, mais la plupart du temps il faut en effet un driver. Avec un peu de chance il est dans le noyau. mais on est pas à l'abris des surprises avec ce type de materiel.

----------

## Temet

Merci et merdouille, j'ai oublié une question con!

Ca fait des lustres que j'entends que GCC 4.1 sera stabilisé ... y a pas une date moins approximative?

Parce que je me tate entre x86 et ~x86 ... ou juste poser GCC 4.1 et rester en x86... c'est juste que j'ai prévu de calmer mes updates ... marre de mettre à jour tous les jours ^^.

Rah, quand on peut tout faire on ne sait que faire!!!  :Laughing: 

----------

## kwenspc

Le mieux c'est d'être en x86 puis de gérer les paquets qu'on veut en ~x86 via les fichiers dans /etc/portages

Ça demande une certaines rigueur (surtout quand on a plus de 200 entrées dans le fichier package.keywords) mais c'est faisable et ça évite d'être en ~x86 pour tout et surtout pour la base (baselayout, gcc, glibc etc...), bref les paquets dis "sensibles".

Enfin c'est comme on veut.

----------

## Temet

Ouais, plutot pencher pour un GCC 4.1 et le reste en stable alors.

Faudra que je regarde ce que je dois démasquer. Au moins la glibc je pense  :Wink: 

Merci encore kwenspc, tu mériterais une bonne crêpe et un bon verre de cidre! (Breton inside ^^)

----------

## kwenspc

 *Temet wrote:*   

> Ouais, plutot pencher pour un GCC 4.1 et le reste en stable alors.
> 
> Faudra que je regarde ce que je dois démasquer. Au moins la glibc je pense 
> 
> Merci encore kwenspc, tu mériterais une bonne crêpe et un bon verre de cidre! (Breton inside ^^)

 

Je suis pas contre   :Very Happy: 

(du vrai cidre snifff!  pas comme leur erzats finlandais du coin)

Sinon pour gcc 4.1 je sais pas trop. Pas encore essayé  :Wink: 

----------

## Temet

[gros off]Bah le pire, c'est que j'ai un pote son grand père faisait son propre cidre ... raaahhhh, comment que je le trouve dégueu le cidre commercial après ... ce que je donnerais pas pour m'en refaire un verre :'([/gros off]

Pour GCC 4.1, je le veux!!! C'est pas négociable ^^

----------

## geekounet

GCC 4.1 sera stabilisé pour la 2006.1, donc vers mi-août.

Au sujet de la séparation de /home, je te le conseille quand même, ça limite le risque de perdre tes données si tu corromps ton / par exemple, et c'est plus pratique en cas de réinstall.

Enfin le mieux, c'est de tout séparer (/boot /home /opt /tmp /usr /var), toujours pour limiter la perte de données en cas de crash de FS, par exemple, si /usr est corrompu, t'as toujours un / fonctionnel qui te permet de réparer tout ça. Et ça permet aussi de changer de type de FS et de l'optimiser selon l'utilisation de la partition. Enfin voilà, pleins d'avantages ...  :Smile: 

Mais sépare au moins /home, c'est plus prudent  :Smile: 

----------

## Temet

Bof, ça ne me plait pas.

Ca fait des années que j'ai mon / tout seul et il ne s'en ai jamais plaint.

Au moins j'ai pas à me soucier des tailles... ça m'énerve toujours et si tu veux resizer c'est le foutoir.

M'enfin merci tout de même des conseils  :Wink: 

----------

## xaviermiller

+1 pour le /home dans une partition isolée : pendant des années (10 ans ?), j'ai toujours tout mis dans /, jusqu'au jour où j'ai voulu avoir 2 gentoo, l'une ~AMD64, l'autre AMD64 (qui a dit "nvidia & Xorg 7.1" ?). Et j'en ai eu marre de faire sans arrêt des cp de /home, maintenant, je le partage (et serais presque à le mettre en nfs pour l'avoir aussi sur mon laptop).

----------

## Temet

:/

Faut pas me faire douter comme ça, après je vais encore pas dormir pour me demander combien je fous dans le "/" et combien dans le "/home" ...

Gentoo est TRES gourmande en "/" ... moi mon home il est presque à poil ...

(j'aime pas dire "mon home", je sens mon hétérosexualité prendre une claque à chaque fois ^^)

----------

## yoyo

Et le système LVM ne t'intéresserait pas par exemple ??

----------

## Temet

Nop ;)

Je connais LVM (utilisé par défaut sur Fedora ... et je viens de Fedora) ... et pour un pc tout seul pour moi, je ne trouve pas ça d'une utilité transcendante.

Faut aussi prendre en compte que sur mon desktop je n'ai que 120 Go (c'est pas énorme aujourd'hui) et sur le laptop j'en aurai 100 Go ... je pense que LVM c'est plus cool quand t'as vraiment des capacités de ouf ;)

----------

## titoucha

Alors que dire de la capacité de mon vieux portable 4 Go et je l'utilise toujours pour gérer mes photos en voyage. C'est suffisant.

----------

## Temet

Dites, j'ai recu le laptop.

J'ai essayé une knoppix pour voir si tout marchait.

Tout marche, sauf la carte réseau. Mais y a un driver sur le site realtek

Donc je me dis : je prends le cd universel, je pose, je fous le drivers et je compile comme un malade ... mais je vois le CD universel de la 2005 mais pas 2006 ... o_O'

Vous feriez comment vous?

Merci

----------

## titoucha

Il me semble maintenant qu'il ne reste plus que le CD minimal pour une installation standard.

----------

## anigel

Bonjour,

Il reste actuellement 2 méthodes d'install différentes. Le minimal CD donc, mais aussi le LiveCD. Voyez ici par exemple. Et, pour vous faire plaisir, une info de première fraîcheur : la release 2006.1 ne devrait plus (trop) tarder, les bêta-tests sont en cours.

----------

## Temet

Merci pour vos réponses et à tous ceux qui m'ont aidé.

Je vais écrire un p'ti topo sur "le mec qui n'a jamais eu de portable et qui pose sa Gentoo, non sans emm**des" ^^

----------

## Oupsman

 *Temet wrote:*   

> Nop 
> 
> Faut aussi prendre en compte que sur mon desktop je n'ai que 120 Go (c'est pas énorme aujourd'hui) et sur le laptop j'en aurai 100 Go ... je pense que LVM c'est plus cool quand t'as vraiment des capacités de ouf 

 

Mouais, LVM ca devient interessant à partir d'un PV dans le VG  :Laughing:  Quelque soit la taille du PV d'ailleurs. J'ai commencé avec un PV de 30 Go, et maintenant, i'en suis à un VG de 500 Go.

Le but, c'est de retailler tes FS comme tu veux. 

A un moment donné, j'avais le / en partition normale et tout le reste en LV. Mais le /var en LV est une très mauvaise idée. Le pvmove est incapable de déplacer un LV d'un disque à un autre si il y'a de l'activité dessus  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Temet

Bon bah voilà, le topo est ici > [Laptop] Installation sur Asus A6JC-Q077H

Si ça peut en aider certains  :Wink: 

----------

